# Was bedeuten diese Abkürzungen bei HW Monitor



## marioline (23. Januar 2015)

*Was bedeuten diese Abkürzungen bei HW Monitor*

Hallo Leute 

Hab jetzt ne Stunde BF3 gespielt und die Temperaturen würden mich mal interessieren...

Kann mir jemand sagen was diese Abkürzungen bedeuten bei HW Monitor beim Mainboard 

http://abload.de/img/1stdbf30mrs0.png

1. TZ 00 = ?
2. TZ 01=?
3.SYSTIN =  Temperatur im Gehäuse?
4. TMPIN 3= ?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was bedeuten diese Abkürzungen bei HW Monitor*

Das sind die restlichen Temperatursensoren die HWMonitor nicht zuordnen kann und daher einfach den vom Board kommunizierten Sensornamen anzeigt. Man kann da auch nur ein wenig ins Blaue raten was da genau gemeint ist. SYSTEMP ist häufiger die Temperatur der Nothbridge, dein TMPIN3 ist höchstwahrscheinlich nur der Zweitkanal der CPU-Package (deswegen sind auch die Werte gleich ).


----------



## marioline (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was bedeuten diese Abkürzungen bei HW Monitor*

Ah ja jetzt wo du es sagst... gleicher Wert wie CPU ))

Ok Danke für die Erklärung!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was bedeuten diese Abkürzungen bei HW Monitor*

Gerne.

Wie gesagt man kann da nur raten, mein Tipp wäre hier

1. TZ 00 = Temperatursensor Gehäuseinnentemperatur 1
2. TZ 01 = Temperatursensor Gehäuseinnentemperatur 2
3. SYSTIN =  Temperatur Northbridge/Chipsatz
4. TMPIN 3= Temperatur CPU Package


----------

